# My company has been cited!!!



## itsconstant (Jun 16, 2011)

4 times this year for picking up patients in either county or city with the wrong stickers.

4 TIMES!!!!!

now this is in LA

4 times this year! 

what is going to happen? Or what should happen? 


i wanna know, ppl think they might get laid off some want it some dont


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2011)

City of Los Angeles should just drop the stupid requirement. 

Also, your dispatch office needs to do a better job of getting of keeping the LA certified ambulances in LA.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't get it... did they pick up the wrong patients? Then they should be fired...


----------



## jon51 (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you mean they are going into city or county with the wrong licensing?  If that is the case then a company like that which continues to cut corners to make a quick buck will eventually get shut down for one reason or another.  Did the EMT's get fined or just the company?


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 16, 2011)

Is EMS really that messed up in LA.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't get it... did they pick up the wrong patients? Then they should be fired...




In addition to being inspected by the California Highway Patrol and licensed by the Local EMS Agency ("County EMS") (both of which are required to operate anywhere in California), the City of Los Angeles requires the individual ambulances operating in the city to be licensed by the city itself to pick up patients. The only exception is a company not licensed by the City of Los Angeles itself can pick up a patient they dropped off within the last 24 hours.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe EMS isn't all that bad here in Michigan afterall...


----------



## IAems (Jun 16, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> is ems really that messed up in la.


yes!


----------



## IAems (Jun 16, 2011)

Modofosho, LA DOT may pull your company's license to operate in LA City.  Your company will go to a hearing to determine the penalty which is administered on a case by case basis, so hopefully your company has a REAL good reason for the violation.  If they shut you down and you aren't LA County certified, the company closes.  It doesn't look good. They can technically pull your city license for just one violation.


----------



## itsconstant (Jun 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> City of Los Angeles should just drop the stupid requirement.
> 
> Also, your dispatch office needs to do a better job of getting of keeping the LA certified ambulances in LA.







you know...alot of companies do that


----------



## itsconstant (Jun 17, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I don't get it... did they pick up the wrong patients? Then they should be fired...



no they were the right patients.

picked up in a county with a city rig. vice versa


----------



## itsconstant (Jun 17, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Do you mean they are going into city or county with the wrong licensing?  If that is the case then a company like that which continues to cut corners to make a quick buck will eventually get shut down for one reason or another.  Did the EMT's get fined or just the company?




you are exactly right!

the emt driver got his license removed and they took a mug shot of him and yea he has to get a lawyer and the company is in deep.. guess what i found out today that we have 5 not 4 but FIVE citations for the same reason!!


----------



## itsconstant (Jun 17, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> Is EMS really that messed up in LA.



its horrible....


----------



## itsconstant (Jun 17, 2011)

IAems said:


> Modofosho, LA DOT may pull your company's license to operate in LA City.  Your company will go to a hearing to determine the penalty which is administered on a case by case basis, so hopefully your company has a REAL good reason for the violation.  If they shut you down and you aren't LA County certified, the company closes.  It doesn't look good. They can technically pull your city license for just one violation.



they fired the dispatcher today..well one of them.

he knew he messed up but nothing he could do after the fact that it happened. 

and I am LA county certified. 

the main reason i think they are getting in trouble is because they were overflowing with patients and it takes about 6 months to get an la city license so greedy owner had to do that


----------



## jon51 (Jun 17, 2011)

I personally would not stay there too long if the company placed me in situations which put me at risk.  Doubt it was a mistake since it happened so many times and it looks like the dispatcher might have taken the fall.  It's not just your company doing this.  Many have done it and will try to continue but I recommend you start looking at some better companies.


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> In addition to being inspected by the California Highway Patrol and licensed by the Local EMS Agency ("County EMS") (both of which are required to operate anywhere in California), the City of Los Angeles requires the individual ambulances operating in the city to be licensed by the city itself to pick up patients. The only exception is a company not licensed by the City of Los Angeles itself can pick up a patient they dropped off within the last 24 hours.



FYI la will disagree with you that company that is not licensed in LA can pick up their own patient within 24 hours. LA consider each trip to be separate as such while any ambulance can drop off a patient, only license one can pick up a patient


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

modofosho said:


> they fired the dispatcher today..well one of them.
> 
> he knew he messed up but nothing he could do after the fact that it happened.
> 
> ...



It takes about 4 month to get LA city permit for a vehicle.


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

5 citation in a year is a lot. Is your company already on probation? If not they for sure will be placed on and that is the best outcome. Worse outcome they will get banned from operating in LA for minimum a year or longer. It all depends what LADOT staff recommends and what city council approves. 

For everyone else that are not familiar with how LA city works. In order for company to pick up any patient in the city of LA they must have a sticker on a vehicle from city of LA that says they are licensed. In addition both driver and attendant must have valid dot card from city of LA. It takes about 4 month to get hearing before city council to get approval to place your vehicle in to service. Unlike most city LA is strange in this and makes quick expansion a pain in the ***.


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

IAems said:


> Modofosho, LA DOT may pull your company's license to operate in LA City.  Your company will go to a hearing to determine the penalty which is administered on a case by case basis, so hopefully your company has a REAL good reason for the violation.  If they shut you down and you aren't LA County certified, the company closes.  It doesn't look good. They can technically pull your city license for just one violation.



It makes no difference in if they are la county certified or not, they can't work in LA without LA certification. If company can't work in LA, there are plenty of others area to work. It's just a question if they can find contracts quickly enough before they run out of money.


----------



## IAems (Jun 17, 2011)

*Welcome to the mess of LA EMS*



looker said:


> It makes no difference in if they are la county certified or not, they can't work in LA without LA certification. If company can't work in LA, there are plenty of others area to work. It's just a question if they can find contracts quickly enough before they run out of money.



As I operate extensively in both Los Angeles City _*and*_ County, I can tell you that I am almost certain that these citations are coming from the Los Angeles City Department of Transportation, as their officers have been very active lately.  Los Angeles _County_ generally doesn't bother to check on the status of the vehicles operating within their jurisdiction for compliance with Los Angeles County mandates.  You don't even need certification through LA County DHS EMS Agency to operate within Los Angeles County as long as you confine yourself to LA City limits.  However, I will admit that I am assuming that this is a_ City_ problem vs. a _County _problem based on the current climate in _Los Angeles City_.  I don't know for sure whether this is a city or county issue.  All I meant was that should a company loose its ability to operate within the City of Los Angeles, that company could still have a chance of staying operational by serving unicorporated cities of Los Angeles County wherein Los Angeles City holds no jurisdiction (e.g., Burbank, Glendale, Pasadena, Santa Clarita, Culver City, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills, West Hollywood, etc.).  LA is not LA is not LA.  You have Reference Numbers in the EMS Agency Prehospital Care Policy Manual that conflict with Los Angeles County Municipal Code 7.16 which conflict with Los Angeles City Ordinance and yet all of these laws apply to "LA".


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

IAems said:


> As I operate extensively in both Los Angeles City _*and*_ County, I can tell you that I am almost certain that these citations are coming from the Los Angeles City Department of Transportation, as their officers have been very active lately.  Los Angeles _County_ generally doesn't bother to check on the status of the vehicles operating within their jurisdiction for compliance with Los Angeles County mandates.  You don't even need certification through LA County DHS EMS Agency to operate within Los Angeles County as long as you confine yourself to LA City limits.  However, I will admit that I am assuming that this is a_ City_ problem vs. a _County _problem based on the current climate in _Los Angeles City_.  I don't know for sure whether this is a city or county issue.  All I meant was that should a company loose its ability to operate within the City of Los Angeles, that company could still have a chance of staying operational by serving unicorporated cities of Los Angeles County wherein Los Angeles City holds no jurisdiction (e.g., Burbank, Glendale, Pasadena, Santa Clarita, Culver City, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills, West Hollywood, etc.).  LA is not LA is not LA.  You have Reference Numbers in the EMS Agency Prehospital Care Policy Manual that conflict with Los Angeles County Municipal Code 7.16 which conflict with Los Angeles City Ordinance and yet all of these laws apply to "LA".



I think you misunderstood me . Yes this is 99% likely coming from LA LADOT. You do not need county permit LA County to operate in WH, BH, SM, Burbank, Glendale as all of those city are incorporated. LA county only hold jurisdiction in city that is unincorporated.  To operate in WH for example is simple business license one sheet and $25 and you're good to go. SM is similar but you need to get pd permit(owner(s) need to have background done through pd). Burbank got own rules, can get approval in couple of weeks. Glendale is a nightmare, worse then even LA.


----------



## IAems (Jun 17, 2011)

*Home sweet home, am I right?*

Judging by your knowledge your putting up with the same daily $%#@ that I am.  Seriously, lets pack up our tents and move out to Kern. :wacko:


----------



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2011)

Los Angelas and California sound retarded.  I am staying in New York.  NY is less retarded than LA.  Amazing!


----------



## looker (Jun 17, 2011)

firecoins said:


> Los Angelas and California sound retarded.  I am staying in New York.  NY is less retarded than LA.  Amazing!



In my opinion CA should be renamed to business killer state. From LA city to the state they seem to be looking at how to kill business instead of how to create more jobs


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 17, 2011)

IAems said:


> Judging by your knowledge your putting up with the same daily $%#@ that I am.  Seriously, lets pack up our tents and move out to Kern. :wacko:



LMFAO...so you can work for Hall, where the owner of the towns 911 service provider is also the mayor of that town! Yessssss!


----------



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2011)

looker said:


> In my opinion CA should be renamed to business killer state. From LA city to the state they seem to be looking at how to kill business instead of how to create more jobs



seems like it.  Private ambulance companies with their own stupidity are bad enough without local and state government stupidity.  Yeah take a mug shot of an EMT because he picked up a patient and you wonder how California has budget problems.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! That is messed up! Can someone with some inside knowledge explain WHY these asinine rules exist? Are they really just to curb expansion?
Why would companies operating in the area simply not certify all of it's staff and vehicles in for both county and city? Are licenses not transferable for truck replacements (take one truck OOS, one in, license transfer)? Is all of this for IFT or 911 as well? Do the county and city have different equipment or supply requirements for the trucks? Specific training or education for the EMTs?


----------



## looker (Jun 18, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Wow! That is messed up! Can someone with some inside knowledge explain WHY these asinine rules exist? Are they really just to curb expansion?
> Why would companies operating in the area simply not certify all of it's staff and vehicles in for both county and city? Are licenses not transferable for truck replacements (take one truck OOS, one in, license transfer)? Is all of this for IFT or 911 as well? Do the county and city have different equipment or supply requirements for the trucks? Specific training or education for the EMTs?



At the end of a day it comes down to money and time. For both country and LA you have to pay yearly permit fee for each vehicle that is licensed. While in the big picture that is not much it is still costing money. Also there is period that it takes before you can get sticker on your vehicle. It takes average 4-5 month in LA and about 3-4 in the country. That is a big problem when you get new contract and do not have enough vehicles to satisfy it at that second or just more people want to you use your ambulance.


----------



## looker (Jun 18, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Wow! That is messed up! Can someone with some inside knowledge explain WHY these asinine rules exist? Are they really just to curb expansion?
> EMTs?



Forgot to answer this part. They are designed on paper to keep competition from getting to high. I say on paper because in reality if you know how it works getting approval is not hard. In LA County it's a bit harder as you need to provide proof(a letter) from someone that works in LA Country that they are in need of your service. If you work there long enough getting such thing is not a problem In LA City they drop that requirement so that is even easier. Everything you say on this paper of why you want more permits is taken at face value.


----------



## Rsion4191 (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually , LA DOT does permit an LA COUNTY EMT to transport from inside LA CITY to another city . But , under two circumstances .

First . That LA COUNTY EMT better have a LA DOT permit , also (DUH !) . & The second just told to me this last week at Hollywood Community Hospital by LA DOT official doing a DOT permit inspection .. If an LA County EMT DOES NOT have a permit , the only way they would be able to do a call is if in fact the call is a wait & return . BUT , there's more to it . BOTH EMTs must stay WITH the patient at the MD's office , family clinic , etc . while the patient is being seen for it to be considered allowed . For example , if I'm a LA county EMT that picks up Jane Doe in Downey to bring her to her OB/GYN appointment in LA City , my partner and I NEEED to stay with her for it to be allowed by DOT guidelines .


----------



## IAems (Jun 20, 2011)

*LA City Permits*

No kidding, when a provider requests to license new ambulances with LA DOT, you actually have to put in writing that your not looking for any _new_ business, you just want to improve service to the clients and patients you already have.  Everybody knows it's BS, but it's the language that LA City wants to see.  You actually have to promise that you want more ambulances so that you _*won't*_ compete.

It's all money.  LA is a big city that requires a lot of money to run.  What really bugs me is that LA County EMS won't get some huevos already and start forcing City to respect it a little bit.  Unless I'm mistaken, California law leaves EMS up to the local COUNTY agency and LA City has just been running rampant for the last quarter century, running EMS in LA without any right to do so.


----------



## looker (Jun 21, 2011)

Rsion4191 said:


> Actually , LA DOT does permit an LA COUNTY EMT to transport from inside LA CITY to another city . But , under two circumstances .
> 
> First . That LA COUNTY EMT better have a LA DOT permit , also (DUH !) . & The second just told to me this last week at Hollywood Community Hospital by LA DOT official doing a DOT permit inspection .. If an LA County EMT DOES NOT have a permit , the only way they would be able to do a call is if in fact the call is a wait & return . BUT , there's more to it . BOTH EMTs must stay WITH the patient at the MD's office , family clinic , etc . while the patient is being seen for it to be considered allowed . For example , if I'm a LA county EMT that picks up Jane Doe in Downey to bring her to her OB/GYN appointment in LA City , my partner and I NEEED to stay with her for it to be allowed by DOT guidelines .



I guess that exception makes sense. Never thought about it. Basically you're not really transferring patient so i guess it do not county as drop off. Learn something new everyday but I do not see any company doing that. It is just crazy.


----------



## looker (Jun 21, 2011)

IAems said:


> No kidding, when a provider requests to license new ambulances with LA DOT, you actually have to put in writing that your not looking for any _new_ business, you just want to improve service to the clients and patients you already have.  Everybody knows it's BS, but it's the language that LA City wants to see.  You actually have to promise that you want more ambulances so that you _*won't*_ compete.
> 
> It's all money.  LA is a big city that requires a lot of money to run.  What really bugs me is that LA County EMS won't get some huevos already and start forcing City to respect it a little bit.  Unless I'm mistaken, California law leaves EMS up to the local COUNTY agency and LA City has just been running rampant for the last quarter century, running EMS in LA without any right to do so.


County got no jurisdiction over city being it's incorporated. So not much LA County can do about city of la or any other city. As for your first point, ye it's crazy. To the question how will it have impact on competition the standard answer is there will be no impact being that population is getting older and we will compete in the area that do not have sufficient ambulances etc. I am sure every company want to say this, we do not give a crap what will happen to our competition and in fact would love to see them go out of business.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2011)

looker said:


> County got no jurisdiction over city being it's incorporated.



It depends on how the law is written. For example, LA City can't all of a sudden write their own EMS protocol and tell LACo LEMSA to go take a hike. Probably the best example of preemption in California firearm laws. Laws regarding firearms at the city and county level are all preempted by state law, regardless of the status of the city.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 21, 2011)

Time to check your stats.... effective 7/28/2011, LA County EMS will be regulating ambulance services in every area of Los Angeles County. It no longer matters that the city is incorporated, charter or unincorporated. This includes the City of Los Angeles, and has been bought off on by LADOT. There is a 6 month window for all current non-LA County permitted providers to apply. No application, adios. In addition, all of the cities that require seperate business licenses in their city still maintain the right to collect those fees (taxes). The control and medical oversight is long overdue.

Anyone looking to start from scratch in LA County will most likely be looking at a 1 year minimum wait for licensure. There are currently 50+ active companies that will be required to submit within the next 6 months.

The times, they are a changin'!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> Time to check your stats.... effective 7/28/2011, LA County EMS will be regulating ambulance services in every area of Los Angeles County. It no longer matters that the city is incorporated, charter or unincorporated. This includes the City of Los Angeles, and has been bought off on by LADOT. There is a 6 month window for all current non-LA County permitted providers to apply. No application, adios. In addition, all of the cities that require seperate business licenses in their city still maintain the right to collect those fees (taxes). The control and medical oversight is long overdue.
> 
> Anyone looking to start from scratch in LA County will most likely be looking at a 1 year minimum wait for licensure. There are currently 50+ active companies that will be required to submit within the next 6 months.
> 
> The times, they are a changin'!



[citation needed]


----------



## looker (Jul 21, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> [citation needed]



Unfortunately it's true

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm

"Amended Ambulance Ordinance: Revisions to the Los Angeles County Ambulance Ordinance and business license fees become effective on JULY 28, 2011.  Among other changes, all ground and air ambulance operators who transport patients originating in Los Angeles County will be required to obtain a Los Angeles County Business License.  Existing providers will have six (6) months from this date to submit a Business License Application.  To review all of the changes to Title 7, Business Licenses, click the links below:"


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2011)

Does this change anything besides requiring ambulances operating in LA City to be licensed by both LA City AND LA County?


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Does this change anything besides requiring ambulances operating in LA City to be licensed by both LA City AND LA County?


You can have ambulance in la without needing to have medical directory at least for BLS. That is not the case in the county.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jul 22, 2011)

God I hope so...

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes. 

-The cost of the permits are increased to support the County's licensing program.
-Licensing fees for EMS aircraft operators are implemented.
-The "Need & Necessity" proof requirement has been eliminated.
-Financial penalties have been developed for violations of County codes, prehospital care policies, local and State laws, etc....
-Insurance provisions have been updated to be consistant with current County policy.
-Transferring the responsibility for compliance from the employer to the individual employee to ensure that employee has current required licenses and certifications.
-Applicant's financial capability must be proved.
-Response time standards are established.
-CCT programs will require County review and permit.
-Provide proof that the company has technically qualified management. Manager's resume must demonstrate at least 5 years of increasingly responsible experience.
-Written dispatch policies & procedures.
-Great focus on clinical QA/QI procedures, and the requirement to examine key indicators. Operational, Dispatch, ALS & CCT....

In all, the issue all along has been a lack of consistant medical oversight and accountability in all areas of the County. There are superstars performing EMS services in both 9-1-1 and non-emergency markets. The majority of the providers should have examined investing in sandwich shops, rather than businesses that risk lives. Effective the end of this month, the bar is raised. Congratulations to the EMS Agency and Board of Supervisors for recognizing the need.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jul 22, 2011)

word.


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> Yes.
> 
> -The cost of the permits are increased to support the County's licensing program.
> -Licensing fees for EMS aircraft operators are implemented.
> ...



The move is idiotic and will do nothing for public care. The only thing it will do is cost more money to operate business in LA County. Also there is experience conflict requirement between city of la and county. In city of LA you only need 1 year of experience of operating an ambulance company, in County it's 5. Wonder how they going to resolve this conflict.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

5 will now be the minimum number for new applicants.


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> 5 will now be the minimum number for new applicants.



The problem is what do they do with companys that are already in LA but do not have 5. It's only couple of company but still. To me it seems County wanted extra money and city went along with it.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

The companies will be "grandfathered" into the LA City system, most likeley. However, if they are not currently permitted in LA County, they will have to apply within 6 months and meet the County standard of 5 years when they apply.

The EMS Agency had a responsibility to develop, and the industry absolutely needed, a system of medical control and accountability. For 89% of the cities in the County, there was none. These changes were supported by the industry (even though the cost increases), fire agencies and law enforcement.

The support speaks volumes.


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> The companies will be "grandfathered" into the LA City system, most likeley. However, if they are not currently permitted in LA County, they will have to apply within 6 months and meet the County standard of 5 years when they apply.
> 
> The EMS Agency had a responsibility to develop, and the industry absolutely needed, a system of medical control and accountability. For 89% of the cities in the County, there was none. These changes were supported by the industry (even though the cost increases), fire agencies and law enforcement.
> 
> The support speaks volumes.



The changed was supported by big companys being it was way to easy to get in to the market. The 5 year experience requirement to me seems to be designed to keep new comers from working in LA county. What will happen now is company will open outside of la county for 5 years and then will come in or just hire someone with enough experience after getting some business going outside. At the end of the day it will do nothing for care of patient.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess that's one train of thought. If that's the case, however, I find it strange that *not 1* of the 50+ providers affected spoke in opposition to the amendments. The information has been burning through the local industry for a number of years now.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jul 22, 2011)

These changes are WAY overdue. If anyone believes that the City of Los Angeles (DOT) provided any sort of medical oversight whatsoever, then they should be smacked. 

I'm not saying that LA County is the best in the west here, but they are a d*mn sight better than City. County actually has protocols and fall out tracking, City? They want you to have 1 single pediatric nasal cannula (seriously, that is all they check sometimes) and then be on your way. ...a little exageratted, but sadly, not by much.

I know some of the City and County officials, and while both are government-run agencies, County far surpasses City. Enough greed, corruption, and BS. This place needs reform, and if that means that some of the companies suffer for it, then so be it. Patients matter more than _________Ambulance, Inc.


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

Handsome Rob said:


> These changes are WAY overdue. If anyone believes that the City of Los Angeles (DOT) provided any sort of medical oversight whatsoever, then they should be smacked.
> 
> I'm not saying that LA County is the best in the west here, but they are a d*mn sight better than City. County actually has protocols and fall out tracking, City? They want you to have 1 single pediatric nasal cannula (seriously, that is all they check sometimes) and then be on your way. ...a little exageratted, but sadly, not by much.
> 
> I know some of the City and County officials, and while both are government-run agencies, County far surpasses City. Enough greed, corruption, and BS. This place needs reform, and if that means that some of the companies suffer for it, then so be it. Patients matter more than _________Ambulance, Inc.



Companys will adopt and continue on working. If you really think that now that county is involved there will be much difference in patient care except for more red tape than you're kidding your self. Okay there might be slight difference. The respond time to patient call might be a bit quicker max 90 min unless appointment time is different. So basically you can still get around that 90 min rule.


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> I guess that's one train of thought. If that's the case, however, I find it strange that *not 1* of the 50+ providers affected spoke in opposition to the amendments. The information has been burning through the local industry for a number of years now.



Why do you think it took so long for this to happen. There is big difference between original propose regulation and this. It used to be that in order for you to be licensed in county you had to provide need/want from facility licensed in the county. The amount of new companys opening in the city/county will dramatically slow down if not stopped for the immediate future. It is just to hard to open up in LA now.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

looker said:


> Why do you think it took so long for this to happen. There is big difference between original propose regulation and this. It used to be that in order for you to be licensed in county you had to provide need/want from facility licensed in the county. The amount of new companys opening in the city/county will dramatically slow down if not stopped for the immediate future. It is just to hard to open up in LA now.



It was tied up for a long time with the EMS Agency & County Counsel, then shipped to the State EMS Authority for their review & approval (change in local plan). From there, another swipe through the County's legal system, onto the agenda  for the Board of Supervisors and now you have it.

How many companies is enough??? In the LA area, the number is now around 80, with most of the new folks focusing on dialysis. Have you read the OIG report on Ambulance Dialysis Transports at all? if not, I'd suggest it.

Follow the money.........


----------



## looker (Jul 22, 2011)

ambusaurus said:


> It was tied up for a long time with the EMS Agency & County Counsel, then shipped to the State EMS Authority for their review & approval (change in local plan). From there, another swipe through the County's legal system, onto the agenda  for the Board of Supervisors and now you have it.
> 
> How many companies is enough??? In the LA area, the number is now around 80, with most of the new folks focusing on dialysis. Have you read the OIG report on Ambulance Dialysis Transports at all? if not, I'd suggest it.
> 
> Follow the money.........



What do you think I do? Yes it's all about the money  Take the money away and there will only be couple of company left.


----------



## ambusaurus (Jul 22, 2011)

Less, that's for sure.

Heck, there's still always sandwich shop franchises... All cash.


----------



## itsconstant (Jan 24, 2014)

*my update.*

Hey I haven't checked in on this website since I posted that topic.

So the outcome of that scenario was somewhat expected. One day I went to work and they gathered us around the ambulance bay and told all of us that that we are getting our last checks. To me I was exstatic because I needed to get out of that place but for others they really needed the money. So the ambulance company never fully went out they let go of about 30 employees and 20 ambulances. They kept about 6 people and gradually hired more back and they still are running today and I can say the name of the ambulance now that this was a long time ago and they are running things illegally over there, well they use to. The companies name is Mauran Ambulance. 

Anywho, Ive moved on to bigger and better things but boy oh boy what an experience to be a part of the Armenian/Russian EMS scene.... not my kinda thing.

sorry to bring an old post back from the past...and I appreciate the feedback... wow this is a 917 day old post.. haha


----------



## NPO (Jan 27, 2014)

I have seem this happen in LACo. They view it as the EMTs responsibility to know what you (or your company or vehicle) are allowed to pick up. Same operating outside of your scope or not being able to produce your certs on demand. 

In LA County the company and EACH vehicle must be certified to operate in unincorporated areas. Same for LA City. Both are application and inspection processes specific to ambulances. Most other cities in the county require only a business tax license for the city which is standard business practice across all industries. 

Can I ask what company you work for? I know a few guilty of this. Its always a sad situation because its usually a dispatcher (or even dispatcher at the direction of a manager) that's the one knowingly breaking the law. The fired EMTs will most likely be black listed from working in LA county... 

Yes it is that messed up.


----------

